
Never lead with “Years Experience” - catchmeifyoucan
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/never-lead-years-experience-matt-warner/
======
jonnismash
Hey Matt, great write-up, you have a typo in the "about Matt" bottom section:
About Matt: I'm the guy who figures out how to make the technology do what the
business needs. I love the learning (Right here)about many things because it
enables me to see problems from different viewpoints and be creative in
solving them (versus business as usual). Professionally, I lead people to
build with Cloud technologies in areas such as data and analytics,
architecture, and technology operations. Personally, I feed the creative with
photography, music, and volunteering. I'm actively seeking my next opportunity
to change the world.

